# How do you feel about kids?



## beaniebaby (Jan 29, 2013)

Infp. Love 'em.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I like kids. They surprise me with their pure spirits and unique thought processes.

But I'm never around kids, so I don't really care at the moment.

INTP


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

INFP and I ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ kids :kitteh:

Well, I don't have any of my own, but I love them :kitteh:

Unfortunately I have not seen my neices and nephew in years :'(, but they could be a little rowdy (at least compared to other kids I have played with and watched) ... accidentally hitting me in the eye, jumping off things to watch me panic as I rush to catch them, staying in a place that they may get hurt and having to pick her up and sooth her emotional tears. 
They are very cute :kitteh: .... but I prefer the playing :kitteh:

Most people always tell me, when I am playing with kids, that I am a natural (I don't know if that is really true, but I will pretend it is :kitteh 

... Also, I have memories of when I was five years old (I think I was five), of walking up to kids in strollers and asking their Mom's if I could kiss their kid :kitteh: (presidential training :crazy

So I love kids, very much so ^__^ (even the ones that accidentally have hurt me lol ... to be fair, it was never that bad, nothing that couldn't be laughed off lol)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
HUGS AND SNUGGLES ^__^ :kitteh:


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

There are a few here and there that I've liked over the years, but for the most part, the majority of them annoy me. I do care if they're being abused, but I also detest being exposed to the product of crappy parenting. Just like I absolutely adore animals, but I hate having to listen to my neighbour's dog bark because they don't spend enough time with him and never taught him manners. The dog, himself, is a total sweetie, but I'm still annoyed at the fact that he keeps me up sometimes and has tried on multiple occasions to dig into my yard.

I usually just say I hate kids, but in my family that's akin to blasphemy. I get emotionally badgered when I say it, and the comeback tends to be "well, it's a good thing somebody liked you when you were a kid!" as if that has anything whatsoever to do with anything. 

Also, their hands are always sticky and they smell funny.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm INFJ here... I'm ok with them, but I'm a bit afraid of them.  I'm afraid as I don't know how to interact with them. Then the younger ones looks at me as I'm some weird creature, and I'm afraid if I might trigger some cries.  I'm a social penguin, and being with children feels that I have to take the lead as I'm an adult after all.

But somehow, I'm starting to react to the cuteness of the babies... Before I always found human babies not cute at all, I would melt if it's puppies or kitties, and never really understood why fellow females would go all crazy over the sight of one. But guess that I'm finally reaching the time with hormones and maternal instinct waking up??


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

INFP. I love kids. I feel connected to them in a way. Sometimes it is better to hang out with a seven year-old and watch cartoons then the bullshit you can get with people the same or older age than yourself. Hahaha.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

I love kids. But they drain me after some time. My little cousin for example, I love her to bits and I play and talk with her.. But after some time I can't keep up with her energy. And when she notices this she starts to whine about it D: 

They can be scary at times..


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

ENFP. 

Kids love ME. ...and I have no idea why. It's like they gravitate toward me. At the end of the night, I'm always the one with the kid on my lap braiding their hair. I'm not particularly wild about kids or anything, so it's like...? I don't get it? I don't even know if I want kids yet or not. I do enjoy messing with kids though. 

"What's in that box?"

"I don't know. You can only open it when you turn 80. It's the rule."

"Why?"

"Because life says so."


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm an INFP and I've always been fond of kids. Although there were a few years in the middle (late teens, early twenties) when I really didn't know how to interact with small children and I would refuse to hold babies. I think I even feared kids a little, lol, I don't know why. But in the last few years I've realised that I actually understand kids pretty well, and love getting lost in their little worlds with them. I carry on long conversations with them and like watching their ideas form and seeing how they're growing. I'm still not comfortable with the prospect of holding a baby or being responsible for his feeds and stuff, but I will babysit if I'm required to.

I prefer kids in the 4-10 age group because that's when they're learning about the world. I remember my own childhood in great detail so I can pretty much empathise with kids.


----------



## Naught (Jan 9, 2013)

INTP.
Indifferent.
I feel like strangling them sometimes, that's about it.


----------



## etherealmoon (Dec 6, 2012)

Infj here, and I view kids the same way I view adults...some I love and some I can't stand. Alot of children that grate my nerves usually have shitty parents so I try to not judge the child as much as the adult and be more patient with them. I don't believe all children are precious little angels, but some kids are so sweet and funny and make me feel hopeful about the world and humanity. I have a 3 year old little boy and a girl on the way in a few weeks, so becoming a mother has really changed my perspective on children. I have to say I get extremely irritated with people who have never had kids or helped raise them and feel entitled to express their views on parenting. Or people who act disgusted by them when they were once children themselves? I guess it just seems selfish and immature.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Kids are okay, but... 90% of the times that I've been hit in the balls was due to a child. 


That little bastard who lives next to me was most likely born to annoy me... Sorry, it's the truth.


----------



## SoulShield (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm an INFJ and a man, but sometimes I see children that are so cute that I can barely keep from shrilling, "Awww." 
It's not a good look.


----------



## ladybugnat (Dec 12, 2012)

Doll:3371242 said:


> ENFP.
> 
> Kids love ME. ...and I have no idea why. It's like they gravitate toward me. At the end of the night, I'm always the one with the kid on my lap braiding their hair. I'm not particularly wild about kids or anything, so it's like...? I don't get it? I don't even know if I want kids yet or not. I do enjoy messing with kids though.
> 
> ...


They love me too! this youth group I go to, the directors daughter follows me everywhere! I really don't know what I did. But its okay she's so cute. 
I like kids.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't like kids. They're okay until maybe the toddler age. After that, no thanks.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i'm an INFP and i'm not too crazy about kids. i don't hate them but i don't particularly like them either. haha i feel the same about most people, honestly. i like sort of shy and/or introverted people, so i tend to like those kinds of kids too, i've noticed.


----------



## Dreamerforever (Dec 20, 2012)

INFJ

I love kids!


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

I never wanted any, now I am too old to have any, and that's OK by me!


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

i'm an infp and i'm still young but i absolutely love children!! i love them more than adults, i think. i especially love entertaining them and making them happy, however i'm still unsure about whether i would still like them if i had my own.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm an ENFP and I want to have kids one day. But I don't go out of my way to talk to them or work with them. I didn't have a very good experience as a kid and I remember it quite well so I often find myself far more intimidated by them than I am by adults. I think it's left over from being scared of the other kids in my class.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

ENTP and kids are the best >


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

It's contingent upon what is meant by kids. Young children? Adolescents? Teenagers? The little ones are admittedly cute but they require too much energy and attention. Middle and high schoolers are simply ill-mannered, moody and obnoxious. I always thought I knew precisely what I was doing as a teenager and was I ever wrong!


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

kids...i don't like them any more or any less than adults. the good ones are rarer than the so-so ones, and the lousy ones are abundant.


----------



## Accipiter (Oct 20, 2013)

I love kids. Sometimes kids are very loud and I feel the loud noise might give me migraine, but I keep it to myself. I was kid myself once too.  infj


----------



## PolystyreneMan (Nov 2, 2011)

ISTJ. I voted _I care about what happens to them but I'm not wild about them_.

I see their behavior socially as unpredictable relative to the behavior of adults because I don't know any kids. So they're unpredictable _and_ strangers which makes them doubly stressful, at least when I think about it. On the other hand, when I went to visit my family a few months ago I had dinner at my niece's and she has 5 kids and they were great.

But for the most part, if I'm aware of kids at all it's because I hear them making a lot of annoying noise and commotion, either outside in my apartment complex, or in a store when I'm buying something, or in a restaurant where I'm trying to have a pleasant, peaceful meal. On Halloween I always pin a heavy quilt over my window so the light doesn't shine out from inside and keep my porch light off.

On the other hand, hearing about child abuse or neglect upsets me quite a bit.


----------



## anoldfashionedgirl (Sep 30, 2013)

INTP.
I love kids and they love me. (well usually).
I treat them like little adults, but I make it clear that I in a way their friend but they answer to me and if they don't like it too bad.
I think their ideas have value and if they ask questions I painstakingly answer them in ways that are not dumbed down but yet they can grasp it totally.
But some kids, depending on the parents, I want to throttle, and return, they want to throttle me.
So its like with adults. Some like me, and some I like, some don't like me, and some I don't like, and vice versa.


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

INFP and I like kids. However, they can be overstimulating most of the time.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

_I care about what happens to them but I'm not wild about them._

INTJ. Age is irrelevant. It's how I feel about all people.


----------



## VeraH (Mar 27, 2013)

ENFP. I love kids and cannot wait to have some of my own one day!


----------



## JayHill108 (Sep 20, 2013)

INTP-- I voted _indifferent_. I don't really interact with kids anymore, and the ones I do interact with are older, so they are more tolerable. For the most part, I consider children a necessary evil. I'm willing to have children, but only so they can grow up to be adults.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

ISTP and it depends on the kids, and the parents. For example. I love my cousins two sons to death but my neighbors kids are the worst, yelling and carrying on from 5AM, every morning.


----------



## boospookum (Aug 11, 2011)

Voted *"I love kids!"*, and am decidedly INFJ.

If volunteering at an after school care facility, volunteering at a Sunday school, and cupid shuffling through my current university days at a local kids entertainment/restaurant facility means anything at all, they're alright by me. 

Overstimulating? Sure, but totally worth it. Worth it enough to work for and with children once my schooling is finished. They're as much people as any adult and incredibly interesting and individual, which can make for outright joy or perplexing challenge. 

Currently helping to raise the nephew, don't have any of my own yet. Planning on an even number once I'm ready to be a mama so no one gets lonely.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I love kids when they are: happy, smiling, laughing, behaving, being adorable, doing funny things, not pooping in their pants

I hate kids when they are: sad, crying, screaming, misbehaving, being brats, pissing me off, pooping in their pants


----------



## Royaaa (Dec 17, 2013)

INTJ. I'm indifferent.


----------



## wolfdream88 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm an INTJ, I have a kid and think he's super cool and, for the most part, like kids and they like me. My son's friends even come up to me and give me hugs when they see me... It's pretty funny!


----------



## eilonwe (Mar 10, 2014)

INFP, and I mostly feel indifferent. I like kids for the most part, and I get really angry when people mistreat them. I guess I feel the same way about kids as I feel about adults.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm fairly indifferent about them. Sure, I'd like to have kids at some point, but I can do without. I don't know how I'd even do as a mother. Oh well, I have time.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Kids annoy me after a while. I like kids but not mine and for a moment and generally from afar.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate them. They are ugly, annoying and dumb.


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

INFJ, 1w2

I understand their value, but I do not want children.


----------

